# locust / grasshopper = ακρίδα / ακρίδα;



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Στα αγγλικά ο διαχωρισμός _locust_ και _grasshopper_ αφορά την διαφορά μεταξύ των δυο ειδών, όπου το πρώτο μπορεί να πετάξει ενώ το δεύτερο όχι. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει τέτοιος διαχωρισμός; Απ' όσο θυμάμαι την παλαιά διαθήκη, αναφέρονται σαν ακρίδες (πληγές του Φαραώ), παρότι ξεκάθαρα είναι locusts. Τι γίνεται αν σε ένα κείμενο συναντήσεις και τις δυο λέξεις; Υπάρχει τρόπος να διαχωριστούν;


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

Προς το παρόν: *μεταναστευτική ακρίδα* για την ακρίδα που μαζεύεται σε σμήνη και πέφτει στα σπαρτά σαν ακρίδα (τη _locust_, που να μην την πεις _λογκούστα_).


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

...
*Locusts* are the swarming phase of certain species of short-horned grasshoppers in the family Acrididae. These are species that can breed rapidly under suitable conditions and subsequently become gregarious and migratory when their populations become dense enough. They form bands as nymphs and swarms as adults. Both the bands and the swarms are nomadic and rapidly strip fields and greatly damage crops. The adults are powerful fliers; they can travel great distances, consuming practically all green material wherever the swarm settles.
...

The *grasshopper* is an insect of the suborder Caelifera in the order Orthoptera. To distinguish it from bush crickets or katydids, it is sometimes referred to as the short-horned grasshopper. Species that change colour and behaviour at high population densities are called locusts.
...
List of locust species

Επειδή μου άρεσαν τα σχετικά με την *ακρίδα* από την Πύλη:

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*ακρίδα* η [akríδa] Ο26 : 1.έντομο χορτοφάγο που πηδά και πετά με ζωηρότητα: _Σμήνη ακρίδων καταστρέψανε τη γεωργική παραγωγή. Στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη οι ακρίδες ήταν μια από τις πληγές του Φαραώ._ ΦΡ _έπεσαν σαν τις ακρίδες,_ όρμησαν σε κτ. όλοι μαζί και με διάθεση να το καταφάνε. 2. (μτφ.) για άνθρωπο που είναι ισχνός, καχεκτικός. [αρχ. ἀκρίς, αιτ. -ίδα] 

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακρίδα* [akrí∂a] η, ① entom various species of the families Acrididae & Locustidae, locust, grasshopper: μεταναστευτική ~ migratory locust | πράσινη ~ green locust | μαζώνουν κι ακρίδες, τις ξεραίνουν, τις αλέθουν και κάνουν ψωμί (Kazantz) | τρώει σαν ~ is gluttonous | είναι μια ~ of rapacious, greedy person | είναι αδύνατος, έγινε σαν ~ is too lean | ο Πρόδρομος δίπλα στο Xριστό ήτανε σα μιαν ~ λιγνή και πράσινη (Kazantz) | άξαφνα ... ολόκληρος ένας αλαφιασμένος πληθυσμός έπεσε σαν τις ακρίδες μέσα στο ανάκτορο του Διοκλητιανού (Ouranis) | poem κι αν λίγα μέτρα τού χτενόσπαρτου κάμπου ψαρευτούνε, | σαν ακρίδες ομάδι αλλού πετούνε! (Mammelis) | στοιχηματίζεις αν οι ακρίδες είναι | πιο νόστιμες ή οι τσίχλες, και κριτής μας | σ' αυτό να γίνη ο Λάμαχος; (Stavrou Ar) ② sg collectively, swarm of locusts, plague of locusts: έπεσε ~ στα σπαρτά και τα ρήμαξε ⓐ fig disastrous force or hordes: στην κατοχή έπεσε η ~, οι εχθροί, και δεν άφησαν τρόφιμα για τον πληθυσμό | λεφούσι τρομερό, πληγή του Φαραώ κι ~, που ζούσε στην καμπούρα των ανθρώπων (Karagatsis) | poem και στα λευκά συντρίμματα άλλη ~ | χυμάει | ο αρχαιολόγος κι ο αγιογδύτης (Myriv) ③ fig cachectic, puny, of person: αυτή η ~ θα δείρη εμένα; | αυτή η ~ μάς φοβερίζει! [fr MG ακρίδα ← K, PatrG ← AG ἀκρίς]

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
*ακρίδα* (I) η. 1) Aκρίδα (περιληπτ.): Tον αυτόν καιρόν εφύσησεν πολλή ακρίδα (Mαχ. 6824). 2) Eπιδρομή ακρίδων: έπεσε ’ς τούτα τα νησά αφανισμός κι ακρίδα (Tζάνε, Kρ. πόλ. 39012). [αρχ. ουσ. ακρίς. H λ. και σήμ.] 

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
*ακρίδα* (II) — *ακρίς* η. H κορυφή του βλασταριού: ακρίδας ου σιτεύομαι ουδ’ αγαπώ βοτάνας (Προδρ. II 103). [μτγν. ουσ. ακρίς] 

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακριδάκι* [akri∂áci] το, little locust [der of ακρίδα as are region. ακριδίτσα, ακριδούλα]

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακρίδαλος* [akrí∂alos] ο, (Kazantz Od) locust: poem κι ο ~ καβάλα στο λερό, τετράπαχό του σβέρκο (ib 1.1159) | σα Xάρος πράσινος ο ~ στο σούρουπο του εφάνη (ib 8.602) | κι όπως σαυρόπουλα κι ακρίδαλοι τα ξωτικά χαθήκαν (ib 16.1112) [augmentat. of ακρίδα; cf dial ακρίδαρος]

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακριδάρα* [akri∂ára] η, ① region. great locust _② fig of mature women sexually active w. young men_: ακριδάρες ξεσταχυασμένες γκιόσες του διαβόλου είναι όλες κατά κανόνα περασμένες, εν διαστάσει ή μη, τριανταπεντάρες ή και σαραντάρες κι απάνω ... πέφτουν στο χαρμόσυνο ερωτικό αμπέλι της εφηβείας και δεν αφίνουν βλαστάρι για βλαστάρι (Melas) [augmentat. of ακρίδα; cf ακρίδαρος] [_στδ_. στα θηλαστικά: cougar]

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
*ακρίδαρος* [akrí∂aros] ο, region. (Messenia, Macedonia) = ακριδάρα : ακούστηκαν φωνές | ένας ~! | το παιδί έσερνε με σπάγγο έναν ολοπράσινο ακρίδαρο [augmentat. of ακρίδα; cf ακριδάρα] 

Έπεται συνέχεια. Θα πάει η ακρίδα σύννεφο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

...
locust, _n_
1. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Animals) any of numerous orthopterous insects of the genera _Locusta_, _Melanoplus_, etc., such as _L. migratoria_, of warm and tropical regions of the Old World, which travel in vast swarms, stripping large areas of vegetation See also grasshopper [1] Compare _seventeen-year locust_
2. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) Also called locust tree false acacia a North American leguminous tree, _Robinia pseudoacacia_, having prickly branches, hanging clusters of white fragrant flowers, and reddish-brown seed pods
3. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) the yellowish durable wood of this tree
4. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) any of several similar trees, such as the honey locust and carob
[C13 (the insect): from Latin _locusta_ locust; applied to the tree (C17) because the pods resemble locusts]

seventeen-year locust
n (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Animals) an E North American cicada, _Magicicada septendecim_, appearing in great numbers at infrequent intervals because its nymphs take 13 or 17 years to mature Also called _periodical cicada

_periodical cicada
n. A cicada of the genus Magicicada of the eastern United States whose 17-year or 13-year life cycle consists almost entirely of a nymphal stage spent underground. Upon emerging from this stage, the periodical cicada transforms into a winged adult, mates, lays eggs, and dies shortly thereafter. Also called _seventeen-year locust_.

που είναι τζίτζικας: 

A *cicada* (pron.: /sɪˈkeɪdə/ or /sɪˈkɑːdə/), including the *17-year locust*, is an insect of the order Hemiptera, suborder Auchenorrhyncha (which was formerly included in the now invalid suborder Homoptera), in the superfamily *Cicadoidea*, with large eyes wide apart on the head and usually transparent, well-veined wings. There are about 2,500 species of cicada around the world, and many of them remain unclassified. Cicadas live in temperate-to-tropical climates where they are among the most-widely recognized of all insects, mainly due to their large size and unique sound. Cicadas are often colloquially called locusts, although they are unrelated to true locusts, which are a kind of grasshopper. Cicadas are related to leafhoppers and spittlebugs.
...


----------



## Earion (Jan 5, 2013)

daeman said:


> [Λεξικό Κριαρά]
> *ακρίδα* (II) — *ακρίς* η. H κορυφή του βλασταριού: ακρίδας ου σιτεύομαι ουδ’ αγαπώ βοτάνας (Προδρ. II 103). [μτγν. ουσ. ακρίς]



Να θυμηθούμε ότι αυτές ήταν οι ακρίδες που έτρωγε ο Αι-Γιάννης ο Πρόδρομος στην έρημο μαζί με μέλι. Δεν έτρωγε έντομα (αν και θα μπορούσε, γιατί έχουν, όπως μαθαίνω, θρεπτική αξία).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2013)

Earion said:


> Να θυμηθούμε ότι αυτές ήταν οι ακρίδες που έτρωγε ο Αι-Γιάννης ο Πρόδρομος στην έρημο μαζί με μέλι. Δεν έτρωγε έντομα (αν και θα μπορούσε, γιατί έχουν, όπως μαθαίνω, θρεπτική αξία).


Πανξουτόνι, Πανξουτόνι! 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=64391&viewfull=1#post64391


----------



## bernardina (Jan 5, 2013)

Και όμως τρώγονται! 
Απολαύστε με δική σας ευθύνη

Heat some vegetable oil, fry the locusts, add sugar to caramelise, let them cool off and dip them in chocolate. Voilà, your afternoon snack! But don’t forget to tear the wings off first, they might get stuck between your teeth.

Eating insects is still a bridge too far for many people, especially in Western cultures. “But,” argues chef Henk van Gurp, who has been using insects in his recipes for some 20 years, “they’re an excellent source of protein. Besides, in many countries fried larvae are a delicacy. And, secretly, insects are already being used in a lot of food, only the manufacturers prefer to call them ‘animal proteins’ not mealworms.

Προσωπικά, μπορώ κάλλιστα να φανταστώ τον ασκητή να τρώει ακρίδες στην έρημο. Από την άλλη, κατανοώ όσους προσπαθούν να ωραιοποιήσουν μια δίαιτα που για τα δικά μας μέτρα είναι μάλλον αηδιαστική (αν και δεν έχουμε κανένα ζόρι να φάμε χοχλιούς μπουμπουριστούς, για παράδειγμα...) Κι ακόμα περισσότερο κατανοώ εκείνους που λένε, _τι σημασία έχει αν έτρωγε χορτάρια ή έντομα; Αλλού είναι η ουσία._

Don't knock;) locusts. They're the protein diet of tomorrow!


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

Ανακάλυψα ότι τα λεξικά μας (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ) δεν έχουν λήμμα για τον *μυγοχάφτη*, ούτε σαν πουλί ούτε σαν άνθρωπο.

μυγοχάφτης στο Γκουγκλ
Στο Βικιλεξικό
Στο slang.gr

Μάλλον θα το κάνω νήμα αργότερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

...
Εκτός από εκείνο το σχετικό νήμα, για τον Ιωάννη τον Πρόδρομο θα μας πουν τη βιβλική ιστορία μερικά ιρλανδεζάκια με δικά τους λόγια και φωνή, ηχογραφημένη τη δεκαετία του '60 και επενδυμένη με κινούμενα σχέδια τόσο πετυχημένα που προτάθηκαν για Όσκαρ: 

Give Up Yer Aul Sins :laugh:






_Give Up Yer Aul Sins_ is based on the Academy Award nominated short film by Brown Bag Films. The episodes humorously re-enact original recordings of Dublin schoolrooms in the 1960s made by Peig Cunningham and subsequently rediscovered and released by EMI. In each episode, a documentary crew arrives to film the activities of the classroom. The teacher chooses children to retell, in their own imaginative way, the bible stories they have learnt. 

Μπροστά σε τέτοιο χορό, τύφλα να 'χει η ιστορική Σαλώμη. Herod lost his head over her; John just lost his head.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 6, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, ας διορθώσει κάποιος εκείνο το grasshoPer, τουλάχιστον στον τίτλο του θέματος, πριν θυμώσει και μας φάει το φάντασμα του Κουνγκ Φου!


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Just hoping for grass, man. Hoping for grass...


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol:
While there's life, there's hop---------


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

...
and without hop there's no life...


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Hop springs eternal!


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hop γιατί χανόμαστε!
(Ο Πανούσης το είχε θέσει κάπως πιο αδρά)


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

...
Dum spiro spero. _~Cicero_

Dum salio spero. _~Kangaroo_


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 6, 2013)

Ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ, ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ
τα βραχιόλια της βροντούν...

Ωχ, και τη βλέπω την κόκκινη κάρτα να έρχεται!


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Hop γιατί χανόμαστε!
> (Ο Πανούσης το είχε θέσει κάπως πιο αδρά)



Τι αδρά; Μια χαρά ήταν ο τίτλος: Πίσσα και πούπουλα. Στο ρεφρέν το πήδηξε.  



Zbeebz said:


> Ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ, ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ
> τα βραχιόλια της βροντούν...



Χε χε χε, χτεσινό: 
Κι έπεσε μες στο πηγάδι
κι έβγαλε, ω ρε, φωνή μεγάλη!


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 6, 2013)

Καλά τα είπαμε! 


Να και ποιος ΔΕΝ θα μας κυνηγάει να μας φάει πια...


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Καλά τα είπαμε!
> 
> 
> Να και ποιος ΔΕΝ θα μας κυνηγάει να μας φάει πια...
> ...


Καλά τα λένε και οι παλάβρες της Παλάβρας:


Palavra said:


> [David Carradine mode] *Μικρή ακρίδα,* οι δρόμοι της σοφίας είναι ανοιχτοί για όποιον έχει θέληση να μάθει. Σε ευχαριστούμε για τα ευγενικά σου λόγια [/David Carradine mode]


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

...
*New Colorful Grasshopper Discovered in Mexico Named after Singer Lila Downs*
May 9, 2014 







A grasshopper that was recently discovered on the side of a mountain road near Oaxaca, Mexico by University of Central Florida scientists (UCF) now bears the name *Liladownsia fraile* after Grammy-award-winning singer and activist Ana Lila Downs Sánchez.
The scientists named the new species after the Mexican-American singer as a nod to her efforts to preserve indigenous culture and her penchant for wearing colorful, local costumes as part of her performances.
...
“It was primarily Paolo’s idea to name the grasshopper after the singer,” said Derek Woller, one of the authors of the paper, referring to colleague Paolo Fontana. “He’s a big fan of Lila Downs (her stage name). The grasshopper is so beautiful, so vibrant, and colorful. When he told us all about her, her work, her colorful clothes, and that she was born in the region where we found the specimens, we thought, ‘Yeah, that’s great, let’s do it.’”
The grasshopper measures about an inch long on average and resembles a fiery rainbow, with blue, red, yellow, orange, and black markings. Photos and a description appear in the journal _Zootaxa_.
The researchers discovered the new species in 2011 while doing fieldwork for another grasshopper study in a pine-oak forest of the Sierra Madre del Sur Mountain Range in Oaxaca, Mexico.
...
There are about 9,700 known species of grasshoppers in the world. Locals called the creature the friar grasshopper because its head looks a bit like a monk with his hood pulled back. In Spanish “fraile” means friar. That’s why the full scientific name of the grasshopper is _Liladownsia fraile._
...
“This taxon is dedicated to Lila Downs for a number of reasons, such as the fact that she was born in the vicinity of the type locality and because she incorporates several indigenous tongues from Mexico into her musical style, including Mixteco and Zapoteco (the latter of which is spoken in the type locality). Additionally, Lila Downs has not only promoted the vast cultural diversity of Mexico worldwide via her music, but also through the use of bright colors, a staple of Mexican culture, and considering that this new genus is brightly colored, we would like to recognize her efforts through the dedication of this new genus.”

Mariño-Pérez said the discovery of the grasshopper is an important reminder to all of us to be mindful of the way we use our planet.
“We are in an era of biodiversity crisis,” he said. “Every day species are disappearing, in some cases even before being discovered. This discovery is a reminder that new species are not only in the middle of the Amazon or in the deep forests of Africa, but also next to the road in a more or less populated area.”
...

by Entomology Today


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2014)

Α, καλά που ανάστησες αυτό το νήμα. Για να βγει το ερωτηματικό από τη δεύτερη ακρίδα, _μαζί με την ακρίδα._

Και να μπει ο γρύλος και το τριζόνι (που δεν είναι παρά γρύλος αλλά αλλιώτικος.  Όποιος έχει βρεθεί έστω και μια βραδιά έξω στη φύση μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει το τραγούδι του ενός  και του άλλου. Αγαπημένα νυχτόβια έντομα. :wub: )



Spoiler



Και κάπου από το βάθος ακούγεται μια φωνή που ολοένα δυναμώνει, να φωνάζει: "Πανξουτόνι, *Πανξουτόνι*!". Αλλά επειδή πρωί πρωί είμαι λιγάκι ζαβή, κάτι μου λέει πως πρόκειται απλώς για ντεζαβί...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι το grasshopper είναι γρύλος ή τριζόνι, αν και κάποιοι μπορεί να είναι, π.χ.

Insects in the family _Tettigoniidae _are commonly called katydids or *bush crickets*. There are more than 6,400 species. They are also known as *long-horned grasshoppers*, although they are more closely related to crickets and weta than to any type of grasshopper.

Θα γράψω κι άλλα όταν θα αποφασίσει να σταθεροποιηθεί η σύνδεσή μου και να μη μου σπάει τα νεύρα δευτεριάτικα. Προς το παρόν, στέλνω συνδέσμους για να ενισχύσουν το μπέρδεμα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ακρίδα
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tettigoniidae
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ant_and_the_Grasshopper


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Και κάπου από το βάθος ακούγεται μια φωνή που ολοένα δυναμώνει, να φωνάζει: "Πανξουτόνι, *Πανξουτόνι*!". Αλλά επειδή πρωί πρωί είμαι λιγάκι ζαβή, κάτι μου λέει πως πρόκειται απλώς για ντεζαβί...


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ζίκια-τη-νύχτα&p=196490&viewfull=1#post196490
Και, φυσικά, η εξομολόγησή μου συνεχίζει να ισχύει: Καθόλου δεν μπορώ να πω τι είναι αυτό που θορυβεί — γρύλος, τριζόνι, τζιτζίκι, αηδόνι ή ό,τι άλλο. Αλλά μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω έναν κινητήρα στα κοφτίδια από έναν άλλον — so I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------

